
An Alarming Message About Healthcare and Covid-19 in New York City - g42gregory
https://videopress.com/v/8S7rHxY0
======
wkb2texans
Parients being "murdered" ... but both the nurse reporting this to her NP
friend, and the NP, are not reporting it...or naming the hospital...for "fear
of being fired." Got it. smh.

